# Stainless Steel/Nickel Composite.... Did I Make a Mistake?



## jones (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm new here and hoping someone can help me understand what I've just bought.

I was in need of some new pots and pans, and although I wanted good ones, I can't afford the _really_ good ones. At JCPenney, I found a pretty 8 piece set of stainless with copper bottoms on sale for $119 (reg. $199), so I bought them, plus a matching large covered skillet for $40 (reg $99). 

When I got them home and upacked, I discovered that they are actually a stainless steel/nickel composite.  Is this common? Have I messed up, do they need to go back? I'm concerned about things like warping and pitting, especially as the care instructions warn that I should take care to avoid doing things to cause that. 

help? Thanks!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jun 3, 2004)

jones;
    I "googled" stainless steel and nickel and found a lot of info. Most of it was way too technical for this button I have for a head, but the upshot is; it appears that you done good! All stainless has nickel and chromium in it and now it appears that a higher nickel content increases the corrosion resistance preventing "pitting". See what you learn just 'cause you like to cook?


----------



## jones (Jun 3, 2004)

BubbaGourmet said:
			
		

> jones;
> I "googled" stainless steel and nickel and found a lot of info. Most of it was way too technical for this button I have for a head.....



You are not a button-head, Bubba! I "googled" it too, but must have used the wrong combination of words, because I found little info. So, thanks much for your help. The thought of having to give them up before I even used them was unhappy.


----------

